# Casting from wheelchair with btr12000d



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

NEED SIMPLE OUTLOOK OF IF POSSIBLE DONE RIGHTLY THAT I MIGHT GET GOOD DISTANCE WITH THE BTR12000D REEL AND 10 FT TICA ROD. YOUR PRO TAKE ON THIS/ IM NO LONGER SUPERCASTER AND HAVE A NEW TWIST IN WHEELCHAIR.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Not a pro but imho maybe a Brighton cast?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

No pro here either.

Here's the cast mentioned above:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=arTIwmbouJQ

Somewhere out there in E-land I recall a cast that could be performed from most any position, no demos from a wheelchair, but I seem to remember a vid on casting while kneeling in the sand. It may have been the brighton, but not really sure.

Keep the faith.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> Somewhere out there in E-land I recall a cast that could be performed from most any position, no demos from a wheelchair, but I seem to remember a vid on casting while kneeling in the sand.


I bet that Tommy Farmer can come up with something to help you out . . . 

In fact, that might generate a new "fun event" for casting competitions, where casters are seated in a wheelchair and having to contend with the obstacles they encounter. I think it would be a real challenge for them.

Is your situation temporary or long-term in the wheelchair ? 

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> I bet that Tommy Farmer can come up with something to help you out . . .
> 
> In fact, that might generate a new "fun event" for casting competitions, where casters are seated in a wheelchair and having to contend with the obstacles they encounter. I think it would be a real challenge for them.
> 
> ...


By quoting me, it appears your reply is directed at me? I'm not the one in a wheelchair, as your reply seems to suggest.

Just to clear something up, the kneeling in the sand had nothing to do with someone's physical differences. That particular scene was done for demonstration purposes only....as in, "a cast that was so easy it could be done from any position".


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

BAYFISHER said:


> NEED SIMPLE OUTLOOK OF IF POSSIBLE DONE RIGHTLY THAT I MIGHT GET GOOD DISTANCE WITH THE BTR12000D REEL AND 10 FT TICA ROD. YOUR PRO TAKE ON THIS/ IM NO LONGER SUPERCASTER AND HAVE A NEW TWIST IN WHEELCHAIR.


Depending on how much room you have I think I have a few options that you could use. The aforementioned Brighton cast is a solid cast if you are in close quarters. Now if you have the room I think that you might be able to do a pendulum swing. You won't get the full rotational torque due to your situation but I am confident that the principle is sound. Another thing IMHO you should consider is the length from butt to reel seat. I would stay away from anything over 20" considering things might get in the way from you being able to fully utilze your left hand(assuming your a righty like most) and giving it that extra rip towards the end of the swing.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> By quoting me, it appears your reply is directed at me? I'm not the one in a wheelchair, as your reply seems to suggest.
> 
> Just to clear something up, the kneeling in the sand had nothing to do with someone's physical differences. That particular scene was done for demonstration purposes only....as in, "a cast that was so easy it could be done from any position".


(1) Your post was quoted as a reference in my overall reply to Bayfisher's post . . . Sorry that I was unclear.

(2) I was not calling attention to any "physical differences", even though all of us have them. Rather, I am trying to help out Bayfisher and thought that competitive casters might enjoy a new "fun competition". As a result, better casting methods for handicapped casters / fishermen might be developed from their efforts.

My only goal here is to try to help the original poster get the best results, so that he can be more successful and enjoy his fishing experiences !

Tight Lines !


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Long term


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

oldmanbay said:


> Long term


With that in mind, I'm pretty sure that Tommy & other competitive casters are the best bet in helping you get the best results from your casting. They have so much knowledge and practical expeience !


----------

